# My 5 - Year Old Red Bellied Piranhas



## Silverray (Mar 16, 2011)

Hiya All.

So sorry it has been a while since last on have been off work with and still have chronic depression, on the happy pills for it. I thought that I would share a recent picture of my Red Bellied Piranhas as they have now reached the age of 1 year old, What do you think of them and are they about the right size for yearlings? I welcome you comments. Thank You


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

I would think there just about right among the pictures shown above considering there size looking at them. What are there measurements and how many?


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice! Congrates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

They look good, what size tank do you have them in?


----------



## Silverray (Mar 16, 2011)

Hiya All.

Thank you for your great comments so far, these have not been easy to raise, and was sure that at some point that I would loose 1 or 2, like other owners have done, upon readind their experiences.

I currently have 5 Red Bellied Piranhas in my set-up which range from 6.5 inches as the smallest to 8 - 8.5 as the biggest, these are only guesstamates as the glass and water give a totally different perspective, I would like to measure them accuratly, but will not take then out as I do not want to stress them out.

The set-up I have is as follows:-

Juwel Rio 240 (141 x 41 x 55cm) approximately 300 litres or 65 - 70 US Gallons
1 Fluval U4 Internal Filter, with venturi valve (1000 litres/hour filtration)
1 150w Elite heater
1 Fluval 305 External Canister Filter (1000 litres/hour filtration)
1 18 inch air stone
1 Interpet Aqua Air AP2 air pump (210 litres/hour air supply)

Various ornaments and Black and Red Gravel covering the base.

I welcom any further comments that you have and am chuffed to bits with my fantastic Pygo's

Kind Regards

Jonathan


----------

